# Part livery Alton area- Hampshire



## Katmhairi (19 July 2013)

Hi 
I am looking for a part livery vacancy /serviced grazing with a stable,  for my 7 year old ISH gelding in the Alton area.  Anyone got any recommendations?  

Must include access to good grazing, ideally a floodlit school, and the more laid back the atmosphere the better! 

Thanks 
Katmhairi


----------



## Ella19 (20 July 2013)

We have part livery space at AEC www.surreyriding.co.uk. We are just above Shere so perhaps a little too far for you? However we have a large floodlit all weather rubber and sand arena, jumps, separate lunging arena, individual or group turnout on sandy pasture so little to no mud. Excellent extensive hacking all on sand with very little roadwork on quiet lanes. Two riding clubs locally that you can hack to. Surrey Union Hunt have meets close by about 3 times a year. Very relaxed and sociable yard (coffee, curry and wedding invites anyone?!). Liveries are a huge mix of happy hackers, a few NH people with carrot sticks, to those that compete at BE, BD, BS. Pop in anytime and have a look!


----------



## Wells (21 July 2013)

Have you tried Hungerford Livery in Winchfield?
I'm setting up a new livery yard near Odiham but we're still a month or 2 away from being ready but PM me if you want to come & have a look


----------



## Katmhairi (25 July 2013)

Ella19 said:



			We have part livery space at AEC www.surreyriding.co.uk. We are just above Shere so perhaps a little too far for you? However we have a large floodlit all weather rubber and sand arena, jumps, separate lunging arena, individual or group turnout on sandy pasture so little to no mud. Excellent extensive hacking all on sand with very little roadwork on quiet lanes. Two riding clubs locally that you can hack to. Surrey Union Hunt have meets close by about 3 times a year. Very relaxed and sociable yard (coffee, curry and wedding invites anyone?!). Liveries are a huge mix of happy hackers, a few NH people with carrot sticks, to those that compete at BE, BD, BS. Pop in anytime and have a look!
		
Click to expand...

Hello!  Unfortunately Shere is just a bit too far away from me here, but thank-you very much for replying!  It sounds like you have a really nice set up there!  
Thanks again though!
Katmhairi x


----------



## Waltzerkat (30 July 2013)

Wells said:



			Have you tried Hungerford Livery in Winchfield?
I'm setting up a new livery yard near Odiham but we're still a month or 2 away from being ready but PM me if you want to come & have a look
		
Click to expand...

I would LOVE details on you yard please?

;-)


----------



## Wells (30 July 2013)

Waltzerkat - have just PMd you


----------



## paddy (6 August 2013)

I'd recommend Wells and would happily trust (and have trusted her!) with my horses.  It's going to be fabulous yard.


----------



## Relajado (19 August 2013)

Hi Wells, 

I am also looking for livery please may I also ask for your details?

Thank you
Sarah


----------



## Wells (20 August 2013)

paddy said:



			I'd recommend Wells and would happily trust (and have trusted her!) with my horses.  It's going to be fabulous yard.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Paddy! 

Relajado - I've PMd you


----------



## wyardsann (24 August 2013)

Hi -  have you tried wyards farm - Just outside Alton- floodlit sandschool, good grazing, nice people - assisted rather than part though


----------



## Louis (6 September 2013)

Wells can you pm
Me also!


----------



## cazzaroogie (10 September 2013)

Hi Are you still looking? I have space we are near Hartley witney and a private yard so very small, floodlit school, good grazing etc. PM if interested.


----------



## Wells (2 October 2013)

We're now up & running - offering full & part livery (can do assisted DIY at weekends), based between Crondall & Odiham


----------



## Tisiw (3 October 2013)

Wells - Can you PM me  please with details - thank you!


----------



## Warrener (4 October 2013)

Hi, there is a new livery yard near Crondall, Hampshire called Horsedown Farm which is meant to be really nice.  Give that a try.


----------

